# are fw blue lobsters okay with oscars?



## brett192 (Sep 18, 2011)

hi, I am wanting to add a blue lobster to my tank, I have two 6" oscars and a 6" jack dempsey that may cause problems

I don't believe the lobster would fit in any of their mouths, but I know the oscars will try anyways. I have looked online and there seems to be a few different species of fw blue lobsters/crayfish. The ones I have found at the LFS are said to grow to 5" and are currently over 3". Is it ok to mix these? Thanks


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

The lobster will eventually become food for your Oscar.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

The oscars and dempsey would make a snack of the blue lobster.. It won't fit in their mouth whole, but it will in pieces


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

i had a fw blue in my community tank for at least 3 months then one night my FH attacked,killed and ate it.....but at least it had babies b4 it died haha


----------



## brett192 (Sep 18, 2011)

Dang, that's not what I wanted to hear! Those little critters are so cool

I am trying to give the oscars are jack dempsey away because they are going to be too big for my 70g soon, then maybe I will get my blue lobster


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

It might be okay for awhile, Until the lobster molts. But then he's toast.


----------

